
Introducing the Humble Music Bundle - iSimone
http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/28062087940/introducing-the-humble-music-bundle
======
pizza
I think this won't catch on because it's not more convenient or a really great
deal (compared to listening to youtube videos of songs)

~~~
jonursenbach
The selection is also very strange.

------
Pwntastic
I was primed to buy the bundle when I saw it was available, but I really don't
like any of the options so it's probably the first bundle I won't snag.

